# Sunday Fuzz Day ....... The Vanquisher , Box 66 , Classic 52



## griff10672 (Sep 15, 2019)

would have had a Repro Fuzz done too ... but decided on a graphic change last minute ... 

The Vanquisher









Classic 52 













The Box 66


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 15, 2019)

Those are all clean but I like that ‘66 the best...


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 15, 2019)

These are all fun designs, and clean AF.

You also sold me on the LED switches.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 15, 2019)

Also, the clear on those looks like glass. What are you using?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 15, 2019)

Man Griff,  these look amazing ! 

Very neat and tight work...

Mike


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2019)

Great looking builds!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 15, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> Also, the clear on those looks like glass. What are you using?


epoxy


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 15, 2019)

Beautiful, Griff!


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 15, 2019)

Very nice stuff! The '66 really is something special, though. Sharp!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice & Clean, them Stripes look Good!, How's the DCA55?


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 15, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Nice & Clean, them Stripes look Good!, How's the DCA55?


DCA55 ??


----------



## music6000 (Sep 15, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> DCA55 ??


Thought you had purchase the Peak DCA55 through pressure from your peers!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 15, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Thought you had purchase the Peak DCA55 through pressure from your peers!


Oh Yeah .... duh !! the Peak ..... that thing is super cool ....


----------

